# What happened in Yosemite National Park?



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

A Family of three and their Dog found dead for no apparent reason. On the trail all seemed to be struck down at once with no marks on the bodies. The "Authorities" are waiting for the toxicology report due in two to three weeks. It's been over four and still nothing?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Weird.








Family’s Death in Sierra National Forest Is Shrouded in Mystery


Investigators still don’t know what caused the deaths of Jonathan Gerrish, Ellen Chung, their 1-year-old daughter, Miju, and their dog. They were found on Aug. 17.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

As a Hiker I'm very interested. Toxicology takes two to three weeks. It's been over a month.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

As a hiker I too have been watching this and still interested in the outcome.
Jeremy Briese, the sheriff of Mariposa County, said the deaths had confounded him and his team, “I’ve been here for 20 years and I’ve never seen a death, with any case, like this. There’s no obvious indicators of how it occurred . . . you have two healthy adults, you have a healthy child and what appeared to be a healthy canine all within a general same area, deceased. It’s frustrating and we’re not going to rest . . . it’s devastating to everyone”


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> As a hiker I too have been watching this and still interested in the outcome.
> Jeremy Briese, the sheriff of Mariposa County, said the deaths had confounded him and his team, “I’ve been here for 20 years and I’ve never seen a death, with any case, like this. There’s no obvious indicators of how it occurred . . . you have two healthy adults, you have a healthy child and what appeared to be a healthy canine all within a general same area, deceased. It’s frustrating and we’re not going to rest . . . it’s devastating to everyone”


There were several references of algae blooms as a cause. I am a sceptic because having two well travelled adults who cared for their daughter and their pup would know about the risks of bad water.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

It is possible they let their guard down concerning the water but I too am VERY skeptic. The outcome of the tests will tell a tale when released. Very important for hikers to KNOW safe water sources and prepare for the trip.
*I am having some trouble getting any updates here locally. It is possible I need to take some time and look harder. Will look tonight when I get back home.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Aliens,they need to check for probes.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not buying the water thing at all.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Still NO update. Curious now for information.
The sheriff’s office plans to share another update when toxicology results are back, and “there is no current timeframe for that.”
Mariposa sheriff: New info about family deaths near Yosemite | The Fresno Bee


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

update:
California Officials Reveal How Hiking Family Mysteriously Dropped Dead (msn.com)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

A one year old child, dog, and two adults, hard to believe


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

*Some information on hikers...
https:/www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/hikers-found-dead-in-sierra-national-forest-over-summer-spent-final-moments-trying-to-save-1-year-old-baby-report-says/ar-AARtdJt?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hikers found dead in Sierra National Forest over summer spent final moments trying to save 1-year-old baby, report says (msn.com)


----------

